# Interesting Bike...Whats the value of it?



## illuzion435 (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this.

I came across this bike and I was wondering what the value would be on it. I'm not exactly crazy about the paint job but as far as the bike goes can you guys maybe help me out with what the value might be on this bike? 

Here is some info on it.


This is a 2003 5900 Trek. 62cm. Custom flame paint on a Project One carbon frame. 32 hole eyelet DT Swiss heavy duty rims with a White Ind eccentric flip flop ENO rear hub and Shimano 105 front hub. Ritchey carbon wing handlebar. Deore LX square taper crankset. Front brake is a Suntour ratchet shifter. Bullet handle grip. 700x23 newer Bontrager tires.


----------



## illuzion435 (Jun 11, 2012)

If I did buy this I would definitely change the handle bars to drop bars.
The Model says Madone. I'm not familiar on a lot of the models so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, about $3.50.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Weird bike. Probably a few hundred as it sits.

You'd probably plow a couple hundred back into it getting it back to a conventional massed-start type setup.

What are you looking for?


----------

